# Gator , rtv What do I need??



## woops (Oct 14, 2008)

Help me , I am new here! I am developing my farm for horses and I need something like a gator. I found a used one but am ignorant as to whether it is a good deal. It is a 03 70hrs and is 2X6 that is 4 wheel drive. Is that how you decribe it?? The bed is a manual dump. It has been stored inside and is in great cond???
What is a fair price on this???
I am in the midwest so I will use it in the snow.
My husband is open to other ideas and loves the Kubota RTV 1100. The problem is I don't I don't want to buy anything new . I will need to buy a tractor eventually so I don't want to get over my head.
Thanks so much and I am sorry if I don't know the lingo for this equipment.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Why not buy a tractor now and a trailer, since you are going to need one in the future and just use the tractor for what you are wanting to use the Gator


----------



## woops (Oct 14, 2008)

Where I keep my horse now I do self board, and the field he uses with another horse is about 15 acres with big hills from the barn,. No water and I go thru other pastures to get to.
I need something quick and easy and not to say a tractor is not the answer , I actaully leaned that way , but my hubby thinks I would use both . But my actual question besides need is. on the gator I described is ,what is a fair price??


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woops _
> *Where I keep my horse now I do self board, and the field he uses with another horse is about 15 acres with big hills from the barn,. No water and I go thru other pastures to get to.
> I need something quick and easy and not to say a tractor is not the answer , I actaully leaned that way , but my hubby thinks I would use both . But my actual question besides need is. on the gator I described is ,what is a fair price?? *


Gators are NO faster than a tractor...the Gator drive is generally weaker than any tractor


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

If you wanna go fast between pastures just buy an ATV, you can save alot of money and they move a he**uva lot faster than one of those RTV's. The only RTV I know of that moves at a decent velocity is the Yamaha Rhino and it is made for off roading


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you want to go fast and carry a lot of stuff the Polaris Ranger XP 700 will haul buggy for sure! It will do about 50 mph and carry 1,000 lbs. in the bed. 

I like the Kubota 1100 but it is still way under powered. They are about have as fast as the Ranger XP. Being able to burn diesel is a big plus around the farm. UTV's are pretty handy around the farm in that they can carry a lot of stuff and still travel much faster than a tractor. Really handy for hauling a few bales of hay or a rick of firewood. 

We have 4 horse and soon (fingers crossed) to be 5. If you have to haul water out to the horses. the UTV is a real big plus for carrying water long distances. 

The big draw back is that they are NOT cheap. You can buy 2 real nice ATV's for the price of 1 UTV. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## woops (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! Here is more background! I already use my husband's 4 wheeler -- it goes plenty fast-- but hay got in so many areas of the engine he had to take all the panels off. almost caught fire.
No brownie points when he uses it for hunting!!! Well he needs it home now and the place I am at has nothing. THe place is temporary where I board{til we sell house} and they have nothing to get to the back pastures for hay and water.
I already have a CRF 230 -- so again I have toys for speed .
I just don't think a 4 wheeler is my answer especially since we started on our bare land. I did cut in my outdoor riding arena . Need something for dragging thearean.
Hmmmm I am still crying on that expensive dirt!!!!! SO back to the gator or something --- I thought it would be good for hauling --dragging and take care of me temporarilyat he place I board,
Husband gets his hunting machine back!!!! and be practical for my new farm. BUT PLEASE CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW do I find out value on a used GATOR!!!!!!!! I think I found a deal but I am not sure .Oh and another thing about speed, with my four legged money pits--- I retrain them not to be speedsters so if I have the urge to go real fast , I will just jumpon and go!!!!yumyum


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I am not sure there is a good source of pricing for Gators other than local shopping and talking to users in your area. Though they have been on the market for a while they remain a niche item that has no where near the sales volumn of tractors. So there isn't as much data available to build these kind of databases. I have noticed more of them for sale recently but I don't know if that is due to oncoming winter or the economy. I would check with a couple dealers in my area and test drive them to see if they will actually meet your needs. 

Maybe I'm looking at this wrong but I don't know any vehicle that can haul significant loads over fields at high speed. That just sounds like a kidney buster to me.:dazed: 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not a big fan of the JD Gator. With a belt drive and chain final drive, that is not such a strong combination. My neighbor has a Ranger XP that he uses for pretty much the same thing you are considering and loves his. Just a matter of getting past the price. 

Now that Kubota has the RTV1100's out, I imagine you can find a better deal on a used RTV900. Both are slow and a little under powered but for around the farm chores, they do very well. 

A Gator is OK if you can find one in good shape that is priced way down to a super deal, otherwise I just don't consider them. The older style gators don't have a rollover bar either.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Maybe I'm looking at this wrong but I don't know any vehicle that can haul significant loads over fields at high speed. That just sounds like a kidney buster to me.:dazed:
> 
> Andy *


If you remove the speed limiter...
These move right along...

And a better product for around the farm than a Gator...

http://usedminitrucks.com/inventory.php?category=Mini Trucks


----------



## woops (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies , my only concern is not busting my back.
I so love the whole take on speed. That is one of the reasons I have horses-- to breath and slow down. And lordy I can't have something to fast cause my hubby will be jealous. It was bad enough my truck would smoke his !!! Of course that changed when I went to vistit the folks for a week . Really like to strangle the guys that sell the programmers!!!!!


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you considered a Kawasaki Mule? They have two sizes a 600 series that is a air cooled engine and will fit into a pickup bed. Or a larger one with a liquid cooled engine. They aren't fast, haul a big load, pull a trailer, but are ideal for a ranch or farm utility wagon and tuffer than a boot when you operate them right.
It seems that there are many different varieties of UTVs . Tractor Supply has several. Then there is name brands Honda, Kawasaki, Poloris, Kubota, Then the major golf cart dealers are putting large tires and lift kits on Club Cars, Yamahas and Ezgos.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

welp. heres my 2 cents. deere can not make anything good. they may be able to make a decent tractor. (decent being generious) but there gators are junk. and the most common word is "utv" utility vehicle. there drives are belt driven like a golf cart. but golf carts are much cheaper. it really depends on wat ur uses are. if your lookin to haul hay, a tractor or a pickup is best. and in my opinion a pickup would be ur best bet. just change the fences so that ya can fit the truck thru


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

ok, time for my three cents. for a good farm utv, the gator is a great vehicle. but, we have trusted the Kawasaki mule for longer, and has lasted us. For prices on a used gator, around maybe 1-2k if it is REALLY good.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 1, 2008)

We have a regular Club Car golf cart with a 3' x3' bed on the back that seems to handle 
all the chores that we throw at it. It was bought used, has needed very little maintenance.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

My neighbor has a Gator he got for free 3-4 years ago. It's been a lifesaver and a backsaver. He has tractors, but the Gator is SOOO much easier to manuver around and work with. Plus, it is easier to get on/off then an ATV. I wish I could afford one!


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm still using the Kawi. Mule my late Dad bought I think in '91. Yea, I've done a little to it, but very little considering it's 19 years old. Still has all 4 original tires!


----------

